# Bentley & the pool :) (pics)



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Even Ky came out to watch the fun LOL


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

But the million dollar question... Did he get finally get in?


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

No. He has a factory defect. He hates water LOL


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Think you need to toss a whole bunch of sunfish into that pool. You've seen the Tucker video


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

GoldenCamper said:


> Think you need to toss a whole bunch of sunfish into that pool. You've seen the Tucker video


Not to hijack Joyces thread....but pleeezzzzzz post a link to that video! I need to see it again!

Did you throw a toy into Bentley's pool? If you did I bet he stretched his neck as long as possible to reach it!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I know your remarks about fairy princess Bentley are all in fun Joyce, but my goodness I am going to go over there and kidnap that boy.

Turn him into Rambo for you


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Pammie said:


> Not to hijack Joyces thread....but pleeezzzzzz post a link to that video! I need to see it again!


Oh I doubt Joyce would mind, here you go. For a boy whose lungs collapsed, severe arthritis, leaking sebaceous cysts etc.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Did you explain to him how cooling it will be. I can't even put the hose in before Tayla is testing it out. Living in Florida I always wanted a water dog and after two failures I finally have one. Maybe Bentley and Tayla could spend some time together and Tayla could show him all about muddy feet and running around like crazy after.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Oh my, did that ever make me smile!! Thank you!
♪♪ loved the music choice, too ♪♫

Joyce, put sunfish on your shopping list....


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

If Bentley thought there was food involved he'd get in....Sunfish....hhhmmmm LOL


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

There is only one solution Joyce, you have to get in first, and then "The Little Prince" will follow!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> There is only one solution Joyce, you have to get in first, and then "The Little Prince" will follow!


I was standing in it taking the pics, I even had his ball in my hand. I'm telling you water is his kryptonite


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

You ever give the boy some packed sardines? Toss some of those in the pool, he will forget about the water 

Fiona would get sopping wet for a simple piece of popcorn 

Would love to take Bentley to some waterfalls up north. We can straighten this boy out. Its no trouble really :


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> I was standing in it taking the pics, I even had his ball in my hand. I'm telling you water is his kryptonite


OK, try standing in it with a T-Bone Steak instead of the ball!!!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I just showed Sage the pics of Bentley...she thinks he's nuts...she said she'd be in there in a heartbeat and if Mr Twinkle Toes was to close she'd splash him to boot....


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Just looking at those pics of Ky makes me sad. I know she's lost weight since she's been sick but I don't notice it until I see a pic of her


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

How do you give him a bath?


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> No. He has a factory defect. He hates water LOL


Maybe Shadow and Bentley are related - they have the same defect. Shadow runs from water.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> How do you give him a bath?


It's not easy. His first bath at 6 weeks he already hated water. Now I have a hook to connect his leash in the tub because he's stronger than I am.


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Is it possible Bentley's phobia is contagious? All that time Harry spent on the pool cover over the winter and now that it's open he won't go near it -- except to bark at the pool cleaner. BTW, I think Ky is beautiful. I was thinking how good it was to see a picture of her up and about.


----------



## lynn0624rj (Mar 27, 2012)

That is too funny! I love it.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Steve, love your video. Did Tucker eat those fish?
Joyce, Jess at 7 months was a reluctant swimmer until we had a heat wave. Now it's his cool- off strategy. Bentley's day will come.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Max loves the water. Last summer we got him a small pool like yours. He thought it was a water bowl. He would not get in it, but he did drink a lot.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Max's Dad said:


> Max loves the water. Last summer we got him a small pool like yours. He thought it was a water bowl. He would not get in it, but he did drink a lot.


 
You know our first golden was like that. We couldn't keep him out of the river or our big pool, but he wouldn't get in a kiddie pool. Have no idea why?


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Bentleysmom said:


> Just looking at those pics of Ky makes me sad. I know she's lost weight since she's been sick but I don't notice it until I see a pic of her


I hope you know my thoughts are with you with Ky.



Jessie'sGirl said:


> Steve, love your video. Did Tucker eat those fish?


Nope, but they made swell fertilizer for the garden at the time


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Look who suddenly got all brave as soon as the water was emptied from the pool LOL (taken from inside the house)


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> Look who suddenly got all brave as soon as the water was emptied from the pool LOL (taken from inside the house)


That is hilarious. (And can I add -- your windows are really clean! I wouldn't be able to get a clear shot from inside my house.)


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Davidrob2 said:


> That is hilarious. (And can I add -- your windows are really clean! I wouldn't be able to get a clear shot from inside my house.)


Thanks but that's actually Bentley's window and that is a doggy nose smudge on the pic LOL 
I have other things to worry about, the windows are always at the bottom of my to-do list


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

hahaha thanks Joyce for sharing those brilliant photos, made my day!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Bentley is such a character!


----------

